# Travel Destinations > Europe >  safe in paris

## byespfr

Hi
Is it safe to travel in paris after 7 in the evening. I am coming from London via Eurostar. I just want to visit Eiffel tower at night and go to my hotel after that.
Thanks

----------


## GFI

I used to do my best touring of the city at night and I was by myself. I never felt unsafe. 

You will find beggars at the Eiffel Tower too. But they may have gone home by the time you get there. Keep in mind that is their job. It's like a 9 to 5 job for them, I think. I have never seen this group out at night.

----------


## petrejackmartin

Especially when traveling alone, avoid areas around metro Les Halles, Chatelet, Gare du Nord and Stalingrad late at night or when the streets appear less than crowded. While generally safe, these areas have at times been known to harbor gang activity or to be the site of hate crimes. In addition, avoid traveling to the Northern Paris suburbs of Saint-Denis, Aubervilliers, Saint-Ouen, etc. after dark. Even with the increase in certain crimes Paris is a relatively safe city, compared to many others in Europe, with a far lower rate of violent crime than in the US. Most crime takes the form of petty theft and purse snatching, and represents approximately 65% of all reported crimes.

----------


## mikehussy

Paris is statically one of the safest major metropolitan areas in Europe. Violent crime rates are fairly low here. Following these basic Paris safety tips.
- Pickpocketing
-  Never leave your bags or valuables unattended
- travel insurance is essential
- Especially when traveling alone

----------


## sophiewilson

For women it is quite a safe place still it's good to be vigilant! I have never felt that fear in Paris! The supposed dangers you'll face in Paris are not linked to your gender but to you being a "tourist" : that means pickpockets and scams. Stay safe n Have fun!  :Smile:

----------


## margauxrodriguez

Yes, that is true.. It is safe to visit Paris and you will surely enjoy the beauty of the place. The best time to visit Eiffel Tower which is the best iconic spot in Paris is at night.

----------

